# Increase Firefox Speed



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

This is a great tip that I got from the Wii60.com forums, and I figured I would share it with the people here too. So here's how to do it:

*1.Type about:config into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

network.http.pipelining network.http.proxy.pipelining network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set network.http.pipelining to true

Set network.http.proxy.pipelining to true

Set network.http.pipelining.maxrequests to some number like 30. This means it will make 30 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it nglayout.initialpaint.delay and set its value to 0″. This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.*

Some people have reported even faster speeds with an add-on called FasterFox. Ive tried this, but it actually slowed down my browser, but I have a pretty weak computer and it has worked for some, so go ahead and give it a try if you like. Personally I would recommend just doing the tweaks above, but it couldnt hurt to try, since you can just uninstall the add-on.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Some other Firefox Tweak threads.

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/609517-double-speed-firefox.html

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/575619-did-you-know-these-basic.html

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/560177-optimizing-firefox.html


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

First time I had tried any of these.

Seemed to speed things up a tad. :up:

Also seemed to remove the ads


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No way could they remove ads wacor unless...
3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it &#8220;nglayout.initialpaint.delay&#8221; and set its value to &#8220;0&#8243;. This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.
...has a effect of not waiting around for things to load and that can mean ads.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

hewee said:


> No way could they remove ads wacor unless...
> 3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it nglayout.initialpaint.delay and set its value to 0″. This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.
> ...has a effect of not waiting around for things to load and that can mean ads.


your right Harry.

It was just a temporary thing.

There are other ways to remove the ads though as I am sure you are aware as you are a lot smarter on this stuff then I am


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

wacor said:


> your right Harry.
> 
> It was just a temporary thing.
> 
> There are other ways to remove the ads though as I am sure you are aware as you are a lot smarter on this stuff then I am


There's a pretty good add-on to get rid of ads (for Firefox of course). It's called Ad Block Plus. Once it's installed, there will usually be a little tab next to flash-based ads that says "block". But if there isn't, you can just click on the ABP button at the top right and open it up. Once it's open you will see the elements of the webpage that can be blocked. If you don't know what to block, flash-based ads usually end in .swf (sometimes .flv), so just type that into the search box and it will bring up your choices. Be careful not to block the video, if you're on a video site though. You can also right click on any image and go to adblock image or sometimes adblock frame, and get rid of them.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

sihTdaeRtnaCuoY said:


> This is a great tip that I got from the Wii60.com forums, and I figured I would share it with the people here too. So here's how to do it:
> 
> *1.Type about:config into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:
> 
> ...


Any "speed tips" for IE ?? (Can't hurt to wish or ask) ???


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

wacor said:


> your right Harry.
> 
> It was just a temporary thing.
> 
> There are other ways to remove the ads though as I am sure you are aware as you are a lot smarter on this stuff then I am


I was thinking it was a temp thing.

Yes a good hosts file and then Ad Block Plus and then Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper but better watch out using it. Does not speed things up because it only hides things so if you use it check the preview. 
If you did a change and want to undo it later just open the Ad Block Plus preferences and your have "Element Hiding rules" listed so click the plus and find the filter you made. 
But I use it to hide things and it can be easy to use and hard to at some sites but I like it.

Plus if you do use Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper and it works things may change later on some things if your hiding a link but then the web site changes thing in how they link parts of the page and images. Yahoo is good at changing things every so and so but with a hosts file and Ad Block Plus you can get updates and the Element Hiding is your own little thing so no one else will update it.


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

dr911 said:


> Any "speed tips" for IE ?? (Can't hurt to wish or ask) ???


Yes, I have the ultimate speed tip for IE. Switch to Firefox.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dr911 said:


> Any "speed tips" for IE ?? (Can't hurt to wish or ask) ???


Install Firefox?


----------



## aacm (Aug 11, 2004)

THanks ... works for me... I can see the different... :up:


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

as they say "friends don't let friends use internet explorer"


----------



## lancelot9 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm pleased to say that your speed up tips worked for me. Thanks


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

lancelot9 said:


> I'm pleased to say that your speed up tips worked for me. Thanks


That's good to hear, and you're very welcome


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

sup2a said:


> as they say "friends don't let friends use internet explorer"


How true..


----------



## scorpioS72 (Oct 3, 2007)

ya its very fats now....cool tip


----------



## Stingray10 (Mar 25, 2006)

Can these tips be used with Vista as well?Thanks.


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

Stingray10 said:


> Can these tips be used with Vista as well?Thanks.


I haven't used vista, but I can't think of any reason why not. Unless Firefox isn't available for Vista (which I highly doubt, and you will probably tell me isn't the case.) I also can't think of any reason not to give it a try. If you you do try it, please let us know the results, so everyone else with Vista will know as well.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

But doesnt Fasterfox extension do the job for you?

http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/


----------



## Stingray10 (Mar 25, 2006)

The question was for my buddy who is new to vista.I'll be talking to him in a couple of days and get him to run Fasterfox.Thanks for the link.:up:


----------



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

Empire2500 said:


> But doesnt Fasterfox extension do the job for you?
> 
> http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/


I'm not really sure, but I assume that FasterFox does pretty much the same thing. But these tweaks make my browser faster than if I use FasterFox.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I run FF on Vista, works fine.


----------



## Stingray10 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes it made his comp faster.It also worked on my new Dell as well,thanks.Would someone like to share that IE tweak that was mentioned earlier.I've still got a few IE loyal friends.Thanks again for this:up:


----------



## LizzyRock (Sep 22, 2007)

No harm in giving it a try. Thanks.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

gave ti a try, noticeably faster but some of the pics wont load unless i refresh any1 else having this problem or is it just a coincidence? anywayz kool tip, recommend it


----------

